# Sled Dog Racing!!



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Here are some pics from one of the last 2 races I was at.
The pics are from Kalkaska Winterfest. A total of 136 teams showed up. It was a great weekend and the dogs ran awesome!!! We came in 9th out of 11 teams despite me being the oldest and heaviest in my class and I was running a dog that had never raced before. We did 4.8 miles in about 22 minutes. the dogs ran so well, I am sooooo proud of them!! :clap2: :whoo:


We just finished our second race of the season today. We came in 4th place out of 4. It didn't go so hot this time, the trail was really tricky and the first day it was snowing really hard and I didn't have sunglasses or goggles to wear ( I forgot mine....) so I couldn't see the bad spots on the trail until I was on top of them. lol I fell twice but not bad so I was able to get right back up and I never had to let go of the sled so it was all good. Today it went much better although the time lost yesterday really hurt our over all time. This race we did about 4.5 miles in 20 minutes and 8 seconds. 
Today it was about -25 degrees this morning and it warmed up to about -4 degrees by the time I ran. Perfect running weather for the dogs but a little chilly for the humans just standing around. lol The cold weather made for hard and fast trails today and there were a lot of sled crashes and bruised muscles. No dogs got hurt though, just us dumb humans. lol! 
Its been a great season so far!! Two races down and three to go!! The next one is coming up this weekend!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Sounds like a COLD run! When I went out to to the Fort Custer Fun runs, it was 20* out and I was thankful for the fires they had at camp. -25* wow, COLD. 

Love the photos, and sounds like you had a blast. Maybe we'll meet up one day at one of the races. I love to come out and watch


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Too cold for me but it still sounds fun. Where is the race this weekend!


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Darkmoon,
Yeah! maybe we can meet at a race sometime! That would be fun! I was hoping to see you at the weight pull in Kalkaska but I never got a chance to go over there so I wouldn't have known if you were there or not. lol I think you mentioned to me one time that you might come up and watch?? I can't remember....lol 
Flash,
The race this weekend is in Indian River, MI. They are not quite sure if the race is going to run though because they don't have quite enough snow to hook into ( which means to set a snow hook to hold the team if you have a tangle or need to move dogs or something) so it might be the first weekend in February. I'm really hoping its not postponed though!!

Oh and there is also going to be a weight pull at the Indian River race, Darkmoon!! I will see if I can find some info on it with schedule of events and what not....
Also here are some more professional pictures of us in Kalkaska. Kalkaska Winterfest Photos Just click next to view more.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah No weight pulling for Nubs and I for a few more months. Nubs tore his ACL so he had surgery on it, and now is healing. It really sucks. 

The only reason why I was able to swing by Fort Custer was because that is in my back yard and I could stop in between jobs. I LOVED taking the photos for them though. Man it was a blast... well until they found out what dog I owned. They didn't care for that too much *rolls eyes*


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh man that does suck!! I hope he heals up soon! 
Here are some pics of our race last weekend in Indian River ( I am #63). We took 1st place!! I am so excited!!! We even passed a team the went out in the class before us (there are 10 minutes in between each class). This time I ran in the 4-dog sport class. We did 4.1 miles in about 18 minutes. 
So now we have 3 more races to go with another coming up this weekend! I will post up the results after we get back.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

TaraAndTimber,
All the races that I go to are in Northern Michigan. There are some races down in Battle Creek and places near there though that would be closer to you. I will have to ask my friend when the next race is down that way. 
You mean you couldn't find ANY dog sledding clubs or races in Indiana?!?! I know there are a lot of mushers down there....
Heres is the link to sled dog central which has lots of race info on it. If you ask around on the discussion forum on there I'm sure you could find some of the mushers in your area.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

TaraAndTimber,
Your welcome!!

The results are in from our 4th race! We took 1st place in the 4-dog sport class with a 6 minute lead on the other teams!! The dogs ran sooooo well despite is being like 40 degrees out. I am so proud of them!!!!


----------

